# ATI HD4650 fan speed [0.3.5]



## newfellow (Oct 1, 2009)

Well, bought temp card since waiting for 5800 series, but for some reason GPU-Z says 1 RPM at fan speed. Weird card anyway, but hell did cost less than 40.. ;P

Sapphire HD4650:


----------



## newfellow (Oct 3, 2009)

Hmm, looks like Fan speed % is actually correct. wth, is the 1 RPM. Also on the GPUTool there's similar the 'official' or well default hardware fan control seems to be always 0% while when setupped by GPUTool it'll be just fine on Software method as well as on hardware method.

weird damn thing, but well you get what you pay for.. lol


----------

